# First Sign of Winter is coming



## Puck it (Sep 9, 2014)




----------



## mriceyman (Sep 9, 2014)

It can wait another 6 weeks then let it come full force


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Puck it (Sep 9, 2014)

Not my FJ, but it is from 9/9 in Calgary.Alberta


----------



## Domeskier (Sep 9, 2014)

I thought the first sign was dire wolves below the wall.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Sep 9, 2014)

Domeskier said:


> I thought the first sign was dire wolves below the wall.



Nicely done.  The Starks should be proud of you.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skiNEwhere (Sep 9, 2014)

I need to get off this site. Browsing alpinezone is like being a recovering alcoholic and walking through a liquor store.


----------



## Domeskier (Sep 9, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> Nicely done.  The Starks should be proud of you.



If they weren't too busy shredding the Westeros equivalent of Satan's Stairway!


----------



## Savemeasammy (Sep 9, 2014)

Domeskier said:


> If they weren't too busy shredding the Westeros equivalent of Satan's Stairway!



I think the real reason so many guys take the black is for access to the skiing north of the wall.  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 9, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> I need to get off this site. Browsing alpinezone is like being a recovering alcoholic and walking through a liquor store.



+1


----------



## Not Sure (Sep 9, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> I need to get off this site. Browsing alpinezone is like being a recovering alcoholic and walking through a liquor store.


Rehab is for quitters anyway.


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 10, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> I need to get off this site. Browsing alpinezone is like being a recovering alcoholic and walking through a liquor store.



To me lately it is like a smoker. I get and have to check AZ. I eat breakfast then have to check AZ. around 10:30 I need an AZ. After lunch I need another and so forth.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Sep 10, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> To me lately it is like a smoker. I get and have to check AZ. I eat breakfast then have to check AZ. around 10:30 I need an AZ. After lunch I need another and so forth.



Have you done any hiking at Pats to see the new trails?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Abubob (Sep 10, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> Nicely done.  The Starks should be proud of you.


----------



## Puck it (Sep 10, 2014)




----------



## skiNEwhere (Sep 10, 2014)

Took this morning close to my place


----------



## mbedle (Sep 10, 2014)

siliconebobsquarepants said:


> rehab is for quitters anyway.



lol


----------



## mbedle (Sep 10, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> Took this morning close to my place
> 
> View attachment 13623



Is that frost?


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 10, 2014)

mbedle said:


> Is that frost?



Looks like just dirt


----------



## Puck it (Sep 10, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> Looks like just dirt


DAAAAAAAAAANG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## skiNEwhere (Sep 10, 2014)

I just got rain at my house, it was 39 degrees when I woke up. That first pic is about 600-700 ft higher in elevation so it is probably a mix at best, I don't think it is frost though

Better pic taken from my back porch


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 10, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> I just got rain at my house, it was 39 degrees when I woke up. That first pic is about 600-700 ft higher in elevation so it is probably a mix at best, I don't think it is frost though
> 
> Better pic taken from my back porch
> 
> View attachment 13625



Much better picture


----------



## Domeskier (Sep 10, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> I think the real reason so many guys take the black is for access to the skiing north of the wall.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



And all the talk about monsters in the north is just a ploy to keep the gapers away from their secret stashes!


----------



## marcski (Sep 10, 2014)

Today in Calgaray:


----------



## Domeskier (Sep 11, 2014)

Canadians don't know how to drive in the snow??


----------



## dlague (Sep 11, 2014)

Happens every time with early season snow people forget or something!

Also downed trees!

http://www.weather.com/news/weather-winter/calgary-snow-summer-september-20140909


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## Puck it (Sep 11, 2014)

http://www.argusleader.com/story/news/crime/2014/09/11/inches-possible-black-hills/15434275/


----------



## Puck it (Sep 11, 2014)

Big Sky got snow


----------



## skiNEwhere (Sep 11, 2014)

We should be getting snow tonight, in fact, Denver might even be getting snow


----------



## St. Bear (Sep 11, 2014)

http://boston.cbslocal.com/2014/09/11/the-92-93-connection-winter-preview/

Erick Fisher.  And he even invokes the '93 "Storm of the Century".


----------



## Savemeasammy (Sep 11, 2014)

St. Bear said:


> http://boston.cbslocal.com/2014/09/11/the-92-93-connection-winter-preview/
> 
> Erick Fisher.  And he even invokes the '93 "Storm of the Century".



Who knows if there is anything to this or not, but I guess it doesn't hurt to hope.


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## KD7000 (Sep 11, 2014)

I giggled out loud with joy the other night when I heard there was accumulating snow in the Rockies.


----------



## Not Sure (Sep 11, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/SunshineVi...3626496022064/777841135600594/?type=1&theater

Heavy sigh.....


----------



## skiNEwhere (Sep 12, 2014)

The cars this morning. Hoping this is a sign of an early and long winter for the US

Snowline appears to be ~7500 ft, hard to know exactly where though because it's dark and lower elevation appeared to get frost


----------



## mriceyman (Sep 12, 2014)

Thats beautiful


Sent from my iPhone using AlpineZone


----------



## Puck it (Sep 12, 2014)

Gotta love this!!!


----------



## skiNEwhere (Sep 12, 2014)

Puck it said:


> Gotta love this!!!



Stoke! Pretty sweet pic

And yet, sigh. Seeing as skiing is probably almost a month out

[buzzkill]


----------



## St. Bear (Sep 12, 2014)

skiNEwhere said:


> Stoke! Pretty sweet pic
> 
> And yet, sigh. Seeing as skiing is probably almost a month out
> 
> [buzzkill]



A lot more for some of us.


----------



## skiNEwhere (Sep 12, 2014)

With the cooler temps id say there could be some WROD skiing in a month.


----------



## moresnow (Sep 12, 2014)

I just dropped my skis off to get tuned. 

Winter can't be too far off now.


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 12, 2014)

bought my first lift tickets today...


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 12, 2014)

http://news.yahoo.com/early-snow-surprises-parts-west-south-dakota-170938592.html


----------



## Not Sure (Sep 12, 2014)

Eary season did'nt work out so well in 2011


----------



## Abubob (Sep 13, 2014)

Temps on Washington dipping into the 30s.


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## drjeff (Sep 13, 2014)

Saw my breathe while playing golf at the Mount Snow golf club about 6PM last night!


----------



## Abubob (Sep 13, 2014)

Got down to 60 in the house today. 45 outside. Decided to run the space heater. Now it's too warm.


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## Savemeasammy (Sep 14, 2014)

58 in our house this morning.  Sweat pants and sweat shirts for us.  When the outside temp warms up, we will open doors and windows to warm up the house!


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone mobile app


----------



## St. Bear (Sep 14, 2014)

Dogwood tree in my back yard starting to turn red.


----------



## WWF-VT (Sep 14, 2014)

Woke up to 34 degree temperature on my deck at the base of Mt Ellen on Saturday


----------



## WzGy44 (Sep 15, 2014)

This was Mt Lafayette Sunday. Don't ask me why the photo is sideways...


----------



## Domeskier (Sep 15, 2014)

My hands are beginning to dry out and crack.  Which is either a sign that winter is coming or a flair up of OCD....


----------



## Puck it (Sep 15, 2014)

Domeskier said:


> My hands are beginning to dry out and crack. Which is either a sign that winter is coming or a flair up of OCD....




And you will go blind!!!!!


----------



## Domeskier (Sep 15, 2014)

Puck it said:


> And you will go blind!!!!!



I blame the guy who keeps posting pictures of Satan's staircase.


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 15, 2014)

Wore a fleece vest this morning and put the bun warmer on in the car for 5 minutes ...


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 15, 2014)

37 deg this AM at my house in Central NH


----------



## Savemeasammy (Sep 15, 2014)

There was a pretty broad frost advisory last night.  Did anyone have frost?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Puck it (Sep 15, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> There was a pretty broad frost advisory last night. Did anyone have frost?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




Just my ass when I was watching the news and heard John Kerry speak.


----------



## dlague (Sep 15, 2014)

Puck it said:


> Just my ass when I was watching the news and heard John Kerry speak.



You too?


----------



## dlague (Sep 15, 2014)

My office is cold as bear's shit in the woods!  They have not switched our systems over to winter mode yet.  So feeling like winter right around the corner.  Also had to have the heat on in the car to take the edge off!


----------



## Puck it (Sep 15, 2014)

dlague said:


> You too?



He is just scum of the earth.  I was in Nantucket and he was in LOLA(a resturant) when we were there.  He was literally underdressing the waitress and was not even subtle about it.  My kids even said something.


----------



## dlague (Sep 15, 2014)

Puck it said:


> He is just scum of the earth.  I was in Nantucket and he was in LOLA(a resturant) when we were there.  He was literally underdressing the waitress and was not even subtle about it.  My kids even said something.



Glad to hear that!  Well the first sentence!   never liked him period!


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 15, 2014)

Went swimming in the ocean yesterday. Water was warm & the weather was beautiful. Even caught a few fish.


----------



## Puck it (Sep 16, 2014)

Sunday at the summit of the Rock Pile


----------



## wa-loaf (Sep 16, 2014)




----------



## dlague (Sep 16, 2014)

Threads like these!

http://forums.alpinezone.com/showthread.php/132273-Sunday-River-Blew-th-Mice-Out


----------



## 4aprice (Sep 17, 2014)

Puck it said:


> Sunday at the summit of the Rock Pile



My son was supposed to climb MW Saturday with one of his prof's at PSU but they canceled due to 80 mph winds at the summit.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Savemeasammy (Sep 17, 2014)

^Sounds like he missed a character-building experience!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## HD333 (Sep 17, 2014)

Had to put the heat on in the jeep when I dropped the kids off at school, I refuse to put the top up yet.


----------



## SkiFanE (Sep 17, 2014)

Flip flops are staying in closet from now on.  Still wearing skirts though...nice frosty breeze up my legs at 7am is kinda nice.


----------



## Puck it (Sep 17, 2014)

SkiFanE said:


> Still wearing skirts though...nice frosty breeze up my legs at 7am is kinda nice.



You realize we are all a bunch of male perverts on this forum.  
:razz:


----------



## BenedictGomez (Sep 17, 2014)

Jay Peak, Whiteface, Stowe/Smuggs are all under freeze watch tomorrow night through Friday morning.


----------



## SkiFanE (Sep 17, 2014)

Puck it said:


> You realize we are all a bunch of male perverts on this forum.
> :razz:


Why I didn't mention I was commando


----------



## Edd (Sep 17, 2014)

"Alpine Zone: The Northeast's Premiere Pervert Male Ski Community"

That could fit in the logo, I bet. It's gold. I should be getting paid for this.


----------



## SkiFanE (Sep 17, 2014)

Edd said:


> "Alpine Zone: The Northeast's Premiere Pervert Male Ski Community"
> 
> That could fit in the logo, I bet. It's gold. I should be getting paid for this.



Ive skied with a good number of people on AZ. They seem normal to me.  Lol. Or maybe the ski clothes hide more than I thought (cellulite).


----------



## Savemeasammy (Sep 17, 2014)

SkiFanE said:


> Ive skied with a good number of people on AZ. They seem normal to me.



I've skied with a number of AZer's, too.  I'm not so sure they are normal...!


----------



## Not Sure (Sep 17, 2014)

Savemeasammy said:


> I've skied with a number of AZer's, too.  I'm not so sure they are normal...!





Abbey.....


----------



## Nick (Sep 18, 2014)

I am so fin excited


----------



## 〽❄❅ (Sep 18, 2014)

SkiFanE said:


> Flip flops are staying in closet from now on.   Still wearing skirts though...nice frosty breeze up my legs at 7am is  kinda nice.





Puck it said:


> You realize we are all a bunch of male perverts on this forum.
> :razz:





SkiFanE said:


> Why I didn't mention I was commando


...  we may have to hire him -  http://www.delcotimes.com/general-n...egedly-took-upskirt-photos-at-giant-in-radnor


----------



## 4aprice (Sep 18, 2014)

Spoke with the boy this morning up at Plymouth State and he told me that upon leaving the library last night (was happy to hear that ) there were some flurries in the air.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 18, 2014)

Who will be blowing tonight?


----------



## BenedictGomez (Sep 18, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> Who will be blowing tonight?


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 18, 2014)

Smellytele said:


> Who will be blowing tonight?


Do you really want to go there?


----------



## dlague (Sep 18, 2014)

SkiFanE said:


> Why I didn't mention I was commando



Leaves a lot to imagination! 


.......


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 19, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> Do you really want to go there?



I leave out one word and I guess it changes the whole meaning of the question.


----------



## SIKSKIER (Sep 19, 2014)

Top of Cannon this morning.


----------



## BenedictGomez (Sep 19, 2014)

Nice picture.  Gives me anticipation goosebumps.


----------



## Smellytele (Sep 19, 2014)

BW

http://www.wmur.com/escape-outside/...bretton-woods-sunday-river-sugarloaf/28148848


----------



## WWF-VT (Sep 19, 2014)

*First Sign of Winter is coming*....*Highway Star* posts:
Just a little reminder for folks:

_*Killington is going to open before Sunday River this season.*_​


----------



## ScottySkis (Sep 19, 2014)

40 degrees at night whwrr i live love this weather.


----------



## Abubob (Sep 19, 2014)

4aprice said:


> Spoke with the boy this morning up at Plymouth State and he told me that upon leaving the library last night (was happy to hear that ) there were some flurries in the air.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



I mentioned this to one of my work mates because I didn't think it was that cold the other night (we work in Holderness) and he said "Those weren't flurries those were trails". He's a former PSU student so he should know. Happy now? :grin:


----------



## Domeskier (Sep 19, 2014)

Abubob said:


> I mentioned this to one of my work mates because I didn't think it was that cold the other night (we work in Holderness) and he said "Those weren't flurries those were trails". He's a former PSU student so he should know. Happy now? :grin:



Cant speak for 4aprice, but this just leaves me perplexed.


----------



## dlague (Sep 20, 2014)

WWF-VT said:


> *First Sign of Winter is coming*....*Highway Star* posts:
> Just a little reminder for folks:
> 
> _*Killington is going to open before Sunday River this season.*_​



Most really do not care!  Most just want snow to fall so we can have some freshies.



.......


----------



## Abubob (Sep 20, 2014)

Domeskier said:


> Cant speak for 4aprice, but this just leaves me perplexed.



Not ski trail. Not hiking trails. 


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## Domeskier (Sep 21, 2014)

Abubob said:


> Not ski trail. Not hiking trails.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone



I had to consult the urban dictionary on that one.  Such cynical co-workers you have!


----------



## Abubob (Sep 21, 2014)

Domeskier said:


> I had to consult the urban dictionary on that one.  Such cynical co-workers you have!



Like I said, he's a former PSU student and he does seem like the type - my coworker that is.


Sent from my iPad using AlpineZone


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 21, 2014)

Swimming in the ocean was beautiful today.


----------



## WWF-VT (Sep 29, 2014)

It's full on fall in VT.   There is spectacualr color at elevation.  Here's a picture from Mt Ellen yesyerday:


----------



## steamboat1 (Sep 29, 2014)

Swimming in the ocean was beautiful again this weekend. Porgy's were biting too.


----------



## dlague (Sep 29, 2014)

steamboat1 said:


> Swimming in the ocean was beautiful again this weekend. Porgy's were biting too.



Yup it was nice at the beaches for sure and certainly not a sign of winter!


.......


----------



## BenedictGomez (Sep 29, 2014)

WWF-VT said:


> It's full on fall in VT.   There is spectacualr color at elevation.  Here's a picture from Mt Ellen yesyerday:



Beautiful picture!


----------



## skiNEwhere (Oct 21, 2014)

Saw this today, so there you have it. First true _sign_ that Winter is Coming :smash:






(Although with highs in Denver in the 80's on Saturday, and 60's in the mountains, I am disputing this  )


----------



## Puck it (Oct 21, 2014)

Mt Baker, Washington is forecasted to receive nearly 100″ of snow by the weekend! Several rounds of precipitation is expected to bring snow above 6000′. The snowfall will be heaviest today through Thursday night and could fall at a rate of 2 feet per day.


----------



## Savemeasammy (Oct 21, 2014)

Puck it said:


> Mt Baker, Washington is forecasted to receive nearly 100″ of snow by the weekend! Several rounds of precipitation is expected to bring snow above 6000′. The snowfall will be heaviest today through Thursday night and could fall at a rate of 2 feet per day.



Um...  WOW. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## St. Bear (Oct 21, 2014)

For me, billski emerging from his summer sabatical and starting random threads is the surest sign that Winter is coming.

All we need is for him to start a thread about people buying all the bread and milk from the stores when it snows, and we'll be good to go.


----------



## dlague (Oct 29, 2014)

Looking good at Sunshine Village!




.......


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 29, 2014)

Hope to see some New England snow porn this weekend.


----------



## Puck it (Oct 29, 2014)

Mt Bachelor is looking good too.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 29, 2014)

Saw my first glimpse of snow this season on the summit of Katahdin yesterday.


----------



## VTKilarney (Oct 30, 2014)

Looking at the ten day forecast, the high temperatures are definitely trending lower, but the low temperatures are not going down in a similar fashion.  It looks like the cloud cover is expected to retain the heat at night.

This may be to Killington's benefit since elevation may turn out to be the most important factor in opening first.


----------



## VTKilarney (Oct 30, 2014)

Doh!  I just edited my post.  I meant to say that the low temperatures are NOT going down that much.


----------



## jerryg (Oct 30, 2014)

Wouldn't be surprised to see a coordinated effort by KTon and SR with the new PR/Advertising stuff going on. That's not saying that the mountains themselves don't want to win the battle, so to speak, but Boyne and Powdr could take it out of their hands.

Then again, that would be so lame. They can work together later. Rev up the pick ups and t-tops!  



VTKilarney said:


> Looking at the ten day forecast, the high temperatures are definitely trending lower, but the low temperatures are not going down in a similar fashion.  It looks like the cloud cover is expected to retain the heat at night.
> 
> This may be to Killington's benefit since elevation may turn out to be the most important factor in opening first.


----------



## Abubob (Oct 31, 2014)

First turns on Mt Washington: https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=955889114439208


----------



## andrec10 (Oct 31, 2014)

Does that really count?


----------



## Domeskier (Oct 31, 2014)

Nice - I need to get my road skis tuned!


----------



## dlague (Oct 31, 2014)

Johnson State Jam




.......


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Oct 31, 2014)

It's snowing and sleeting here in Chicago tonight.  Good for kicking up the jones.


----------

